

Good Luck HN: Today is the last day to apply to Y Combinator for Summer 2012 - jasonshen

365 + 2 days ago, my cofounders and I hit "submit" for our application to Y Combinator. We were anxious about our chances but excited about tackling a startup with the support from the greatest accelerator in the world.<p>We were a solid team with a good idea. But still, we got lucky and we're grateful for everything YC has given us.<p>So I just wanted to wish everyone good luck with their applications today. And remember, you can't hit a home run if you don't take a swing.
======
kirinan
Thanks! I missed the deadline for winter funding but this time I told myself
no matter what I wouldn't miss it. I turned it in a couple weeks early even. I
just want to remind everyone that is applying with me this time around that
even if you don't get funding, you shouldn't quit. Simply applying to
Ycombinator means you are more motivated than most people, pursue your dreams
and don't surrender. If you truly believe in your idea, then you can make it
and be amazingly successful. So don't allow not getting an interview or a
getting accepted stop you, you should go and become huge anyways, because I
know I will!

~~~
jasonshen
Great point - YC is just one path to startup success. The best founders will
find a way to make it happen, no matter what.

------
brianmac
Thanks for your guidetoyc site was really useful in getting down to the stuff
that matters :)

Either way things are going to move forward! Difference between Entrepreneur
(finding solutions to problems) and Wantrepeneurs (wanting answers handed to
them).

------
legend1984
The best ideas are only as good as the ones who pursue them.

~~~
sqardius
Totally true.

------
owaisjaleel
Thanks! Just hit submit

